# audi TT front suspension



## roxi12 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi! I'm doing a CAD class and I've got as an assessment the designing of an front suspension from a sport car [smiley=book2.gif] . I chose TT because I like it a lot. I've been searching the Internet hoping to find any drawings of the suspension parts but I found nothing, just pictures or theoretical sketches. I also tried to find a dismantle assemble in a scrap yard or auto dealer. Unsuccessfully [smiley=bigcry.gif] . I'd be more than grateful if someone could help me with some real data (drawings), considering that me CAD design has to be as accurate as possible to the real model. Thanks a lot. :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you will do better posting this in the mk1 section


----------



## roxi12 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thank you very much !


----------



## was8v (Feb 8, 2009)

How about:










From http://www.vagcat.com


----------



## timvan (Nov 6, 2012)

I have to do this project aswell. Did you find much more useful information.


----------

